# How black is ink jet ink on a waterslide decal on wood?



## randyrls (Dec 20, 2011)

I've made several of the PSI Chinese good luck symbol pens and while I like the idea, but depth of the engraving isn't deep enough.  When I put a gentle curve on a pen, the bottom of the inlay is visible.

I have thought of using waterslide decals and finishing the pen before applying a decal.  This will allow me to use different colors and pen types.

My question is how deep a black is the ink jet ink when printing on a waterslide decal?

Does anyone here sell the decal sheets???


----------



## navycop (Dec 20, 2011)

randyrls said:


> Does anyone here sell the decal sheets???


There is a guy named ribnet that sells decals separate.


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 20, 2011)

*Black*

I don't know what type of wood you are going to put decals on, but black decals are as black as they come from your printer. The real problem is contrast. Blk decals don't show up very good on darker wood unless you use white decal paper. white decal paper makes the black stand out. I do this frequently rather than incur the expense of engraving.

Naturally, black does stand out on light colored wood without using the white decal paper.

If I were you, I would make some light and some dark dowels and experiment. FWIW


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 21, 2011)

I also use a lot of decals, but remember if you do use the white paper, you will have to cut around your image so that you get all the white off.  Otherwise you will have it show up on your pen and then it will look like a decal instead of a more natural look like you get with the clear background.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks to ALL for the info.  I was looking to see how black and opaque the decal would be.  I think I will try this.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 22, 2011)

Black from an inkjet is very,well black. But I have noticed that If you look very close there are sometimes cracks in color if you mess with the printer selection and choose "vivid photo" its as if it puts too much ink on the decal.


----------



## toyotaman (Dec 23, 2011)

I buy my waterslide decal paper from Hobby Lobby in the model car section. They have white or clear. Clear works best and its made by Testors. Don't forget your decal bonder in the spray can located in the same area. It's great for sealing those decals.


----------

